# Hitachi lifetime warranty



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I doubt it would cover a battery, unless it was a battery that died in an amount of time that would be considered less than average. 

the warranty doesn't say they will cover a tool that wears out, but says that if it fails due to a manufacturing defect it will be covered. If they were calling it an unconditional lifetime warranty, i'd be a little more optomistic:

*Lifetime Lithium Ion Tool Warranty*
The product categories listed below are warranted to the original purchaser to be free from defect in materials and workmanship for a Lifetime from the original purchase date.

EDIT: looks like it's 2 years on batteries http://www.hitachipowertools.com/product/files/cordless/Lithium%20Ion/Lifetime_Warranty_Brochure.pdf


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

downunder said:


> .....Hitachi has a lifetime warranty on their lithium tools.......


 Yes, but Hitachi defines Lifetime for Li-Ion as a 10-Year 
Warranty and I don't see anywhere that it includes batteries

http://www.hitachipowertools.com/company_press.php?iYear=2009&iID=89&arrPath=3,3,r89

Looking through the Hitachi link to:
http://www.hitachipowertools.com/

and then to the Customer Service Link:
http://www.hitachipowertools.com/cust_service.php

I do see the Lifetime Li-Ion listed tools as being free from defect in *materials* and *workmanship*



EDIT: I agree with Mr Chips on the 2 year Battery Warranty
.


----------



## lsfr3 (Dec 13, 2010)

*I have a lifetime warranty*

Purchased a ridgid 12v drill at home depot 4 years ago when ridgid lifetime warranty came out. Yes they just replaced 2 of my batteries no problem. I had to bring to service center near me, show him batteries, he ordered new ones, when theY came in i swapped my old ones for new ones. Ridgid does include lifetime batteries - the only brand to by thats rechargeable or u buy new batteries every four years with other brands


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

lsfr3, Welcome to the Forum
Thanks for posting your observation
.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome Isfr3!

Update- For some reason I just never could get comfortable with the Ridgid line, in part because there are not many add-on tool choices as with the others. I picked up a Hitachi pair with impact driver and hammer drill and two 3.0 amp batteries. It bears noting that not all tools come with the higher capacity batteries and that was one reason I was looking at the Ridgid package.


----------



## lsfr3 (Dec 13, 2010)

If you go to home depot and read the warranty on the ridgid drill or power tools they state lifetime even on batteries. If hitachi states manufactures defects only thats an out when the time comes for yoru batteries. Batteries only last 3-5 years so hitachi can state not manufactures defect life of batteries sorry... Thats the new way of wiggling out of warranties - manufactures defects ha ha ,,,IF YOU CALL THEM SEE IF HITACHI WILL PUT IN WRITING TO YOU THAT BATTERIES ARE LIFETIME AND WILL BE REPLACED LIFETIME


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

lsfr3 said:


> Thats the new way of wiggling out of warranties - manufactures defects ha ha ,,,


Nothing new about that, that's the point of warranties in general...it's a guarentee to you that the tool was made correctly in the first place


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have had my ridgid batteries replaced under warranty. No questions asked.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

downunder said:


> Picked up a new Sears tool catalogue today and saw that Hitachi has a lifetime warranty on their lithium tools. Giving Ridgid a run for their money? I am waiting on an answer if this covers batteries as well.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.
The small print always bites you in the butt. 
Ron


----------

